# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Hz. Muhammed (yahudilerce) ÖldÖrÖldÖ MÖ?!

## turukbil

HZ. MUHAMMED (YAHUDİLERCE) üLDüRüLDü Mü?! 

Türk tarihinde özellikle Hükümdar, Sultan ve Cumhurbaşkanı seviyesinde şüphe götürücü ve elem verici ölümler vardır. Bu ölüm çeşitlerinden birisi de bu seviyedeki insanların, güya yakınlarındaki dost ellerce, çoğu kez de eş ve sevgilileri tarafından zehirlenerek öldürülmesidir. Zehirlenerek öldürülen insanlarımızın başında Hun Hükümdarı Atilla, Osmanlı Sultanı Fatih Sultan Mehmet, Kanuni Sultan Süleyman ve 9 Cumhurbaşkanımız Turgut üzal gelmektedir. Atilla, Roma üzerine düzenlemiş olduğu akınların hemen akabinde belki de evlenmiş olduğu Romalı Prenses Honoria marifetiyle zehirlenerek öldürülmüştür. Fatih Sultan Mehmet Ortodoks dünyasını temsil eden Doğu Romağdan sonra Katolik Dünyasını temsil eden Batı Romağyı da fethetmeyi düşündüğü için bir Venedik Yahudisi olan özel doktoru Gaetalı Yakup Usta ğMaestro Jakopo di Gaetağ vasıtasıyla yine zehirlenerek öldürülmüştür. Kanuni Sultan Süleymanğın da oğlu II. Selimği bir an önce tahta çıkartarak Valide Sultan olmak için yanıp tutuşan ve kökeni Yahudi Diniğne mensup Hazar Türkleriğne dayanan Ukraynalı Hürrem Sultan tarafından yavaş yavaş zehirlenerek öldürüldüğü söylenir. Bu kabil ölümlerin sonuncusu ise bilindiği gibi 9. Cumhurbaşkanımız Turgut üzalğın ölümüdür. Türk Dünyasığnı çeşitli boyutlarda birbirine bağlamaya çalışan Turgut üzal da Türkmenistan gezisi sırasında büyük ihtimalle Rus Gizli Servisiğnin emriyle zehirlenmek suretiyle öldürülmüştür. 

Yukarıdaki zehirlenme hadiseleri az çok bilinen, yazılıp çizilen hadiselerdir. Ancak şimdiye kadar pek bilinmeyen, ortada, ğ...Evvelce, Hayberğde Yahudiler tarafından yedirilen zehirli koyun eti yüzünden tutulduğu geçici rahatsızlık gibi bir takım rahatsızlıkları hariç tutulursa, Hz. Peygamber o zamana kadar büyük bir hastalık geçirmemiştirğ (bkz. Ali Kemali Aksüt tarafından tercümesi yapılan Allahğın Kulu ve ResÃ»lü Muhammedğ isimli eserden nakleden M. Zekai Konrapa, Peygamberimizin Hayatı, s. 83, MEB Devlet Kitapları, ıstanbul, 1973) şeklinde bazı bilgi kırıntıları olmakla birlikte üzerinde fazla durulmayan çok daha büyük bir zehirlenme olayı vardır. Bu zehirlenme olayı, bugünlerde doğumunun 1437. yıl dönümünü kutladığımız ıslam Peygamberi Hz. Muhammedğin zehirlenerek öldürülmesi olayıdır! Kimler tarafından? Elbette ıslamğın ve ıslam Dünyasığnın en büyük düşmanı Yahudiler tarafından! Zira Peygamber öldürme bakımından Yahudiler, sicili bozuk bir kavimdir. Onlar bir zamanlar Hıristiyanlığın kurucusu Hz. ısağyı da öldürmemişler miydi? (Ancak biz Müslümanlara göre Hz. ısa, Allah tarafından kendi katına yükseltilmiş, Yahudiler ise ısa diye bir başkasını öldürmüşlerdir)

Bilindiği gibi Hz. Peygamber de tıpkı bizim gibi normal bir beşerdi. O da tıpkı diğer bütün insanlar gibi zaman zaman hasta oluyor ve o günkü şartlarda hekimlere başvurarak tedavi oluyordu. Hz. Peygamberğin bilinen ilk hastalığı çocuk yaşta geçirmiş olduğu bir göz hastalığıdır. ıslam ülemiğnin son devirde yetiştirdiği en büyük alimlerden olan merhum Prof. Dr. Muhammed Hamidullah bu konuda ıbn Ebi Usaybiğağdan da alıntı yaparak şöyle der:

ğO devirde, Tağif yakınında yaşayan bir Hıristiyan Rahip vardı. Bu papaz, RasÃ»lullahğın küçük yaşta iken yakalandığı bir göz hastalığını (muhtemelen çapak ğrams- veya göz iltihabı ğRemd-) tedavi etmişti, bu hususta Halebiğnin ınsan ul-UyÃ»n adlı eserinde malumat vardırğ(bkz. Prof. Dr. Muhammed Hamidullah, ıslam Peygamberi, s. 802, üev. Prof. Dr. Salin Tuğ, ırfan Yayıncılık, ıstanbul, 2003).

Dikkat edileceği gibi, Hz. Peygamberğin çocuk yaşta yakalandığı göz hastalığı bir Hıristiyan Rahip tarafından tedavi ediliyor ve Hz. Peygamber bu tedaviden sonra şifa buluyor ve hayatının sonuna kadar bu hastalığa bir daha yakalanmıyor. Zira kaynaklarda bu yönde başka bir bilgi bulunmuyor. M. Hamidullah devamla der ki;

Doğu Arabistanğın Teymğur-Rebab kabilesine mensup olan EbÃ» Rimsetğut-Teymiğnin başından geçenler daha da alaka çekicidir: O ıslamı kabul etmek üzere Medineğye gelmişti. Hekim olması dolayısıyla duyduğu merak Allahğın RasÃ»lünü ayırt etmede bir işaret olarak bilinen meşhur mührü; ğRasÃ»lullahğın omzunda bulunan şey, hekimlik yönünden güvercin yumurtası iriliğinde bir tümördürğ diyerek tetkik etmeye ve cerrahi bir ameliyatla bunu olduğu yerden çıkarmaya kendisini sevk ve teşvik etmişti. Ahmed b. Hanbel ve ıbn Sağd naklettikleri bir hadiste bize bildirmektedirler ki; EbÃ» Rimse, RasÃ»lullahğa bu münasebetle şu sözü söylemişti: ğBen tabipler ailesine mensup bir doktorum ve benim babam da çok meşhur bir hekimdi. Vallahi insan vücudunda bulunan ne bir kan damarı ve ne de bir kemik bizim için meçhÃ»ldür. Omzunda bulunan şu rahatsızlığı bana bir göster, şayet çıkıntılı bir yumru (salğa) şeklindeyse onu keser, yerinden çıkarır ve ilaçla tedavi ederimğ. Hadiste zikredildiğine göre RasÃ»lullah bu ameliyata razı olmamıştır. Fakat Arabistanğda tıp ilminin seviyesini göstermesi bakımından hadiste geçen bu olay önemlidir. (Bkz. Hamidullah, age, s. 803). M. Hamidullah, meşhur tarihçi Taberiğnin ğTarihğ kitabını kaynak göstermek suretiyle sözlerine şöyle devam eder: ğBeni Amir kabilesinden olan ve ğEtabbğul-Arabğ lakabıyla anılan diğer tabibin dahi aynı ğmühürğ ile ilgilendiğini görmekteyiz.ğ (Bkz. Hamidullah, age, s. 803).

Görüldüğü gibi, Hz. Peygamberin omzunda veya iki kürek kemiği arasında var olduğu söylenen ve ğNübüvvet Mührüğ veya Kurğan-ı Kerimğin Ahzap SÃ»resiğnde geçen ğHatemen Nebiyyineğ tabirinden hareketle ğHatemül Enbiyağ olarak da isimlendirilip hakkında bir sürü rivayet ve menkıbe üretilen et kütlesi, tıp ve tabiplik açısından hastalık belirtisi bir ur, yani tümör olarak görülmektedir! Hz. Peygamberğin cerrahi müdahaleye rıza göstermemesinin sebebi, bu tümörün kesildiğinde daha büyük rahatsızlıklara dönüşeceğini tahmin etmesi midir, yoksa onun gerçekten de bir Nübüvvet nişanesi, yani peygamberlik alameti olduğunu biliyor olması mıdır bilmiyoruz. Orasını ancak Allah bilir. 

şimdi gelelim asıl konumuza; yani Hz. Pegamberğin Yahudilerce zehirlenerek öldürülmüş olabileceği meselesine! Bilindiği gibi Hz. Peygamber erken denilebilecek bir yaşta vefat etmiştir. üldüğünde henüz 63 yaşında idi. 

Konumuza yine M. Hamidullahğa bağlı kalarak devam edecek olursak:

Hayatının son senelerinde, Muhammed A.S.S. ekseriye muzdaripti. Elden geldiği kadar kendisine ihtimam gösteriliyordu. Altmış üç yaşında idi. 11. Hicri senenin ikinci ayının son haftasında, bir gece kalktı, yatağını terketti, şehrin mezarlığına (ki; bu mezarlık Cennetğül Baki olarak bilinmektedir)gitti. Orada mevtalar, yani ilahi vazifesinin başarıya ulaştırılmasında kendisi ile birlik olup, ömürlerini vakfedenler için uzun müddet dua etti. Sonra evine döndü ve Zevcesinin (hangi zevcesi olduğu belirtilmiyor. Ancak hayatının son birkaç gününü, eşlerin ortak kararıyla eşi Hz. Aişeğnin evinde geçirdiği rivayet edilmektedir) baş ağrısından şikayet ettiğini işittiğinde ona şöyle dedi: ğFakat asıl başı ağrıyan benim!ğ. Ertesi günü durumu ağırlaştı....Hastalık artmakta berdevamdı. Bir gün ailesine, şehrin yedi ayrı kuyusundan çekilen yedi ayrı su getirmelerini ve başına dökmelerini söyledi. O zaman adet olan bu şekil bir tedavi, kendisini o kadar teselli etti ki yatağı terkedip, camiye gidebildi ve sahabileri arasında yerini alarak onlara...hutbe irad edebildi.(Bkz. M. Hamidullah, age, s. 1095-6, paragraf içinde bulunan parantezler tarafımızca konulmuştu.ü.S)

Peki başından aşağı soğuk su döküldüğünde ateşi düşen ve hastayı ferahlatıp ayağa kaldıran bu hastalık ne idi!? Kaynaklarda bu konuda fazla bir malumat olmamakla birlikte M.Zekai Konrapa, şu bilgileri aktarmaktadır: 

ğ...ılahi vahyin tesirleri, başlangıçtan beri çeşitli düşmanlarından gördüğü çeşitli kötülükler, Peygamberlik vazifesinin ağırlığı gibi türlü sebeplerle pek sağlam olan vücudu sarsılmış bulunuyordu... ResÃ»l-i Ekrem, hicretin onbirinci (632) yılının Safer ayında hastalanmıştı. Sancağı, kendi eliyle (Suriye seferine çıkacak ordunun kumandanı ve azatlı kölesi Zeydin Oğlu) üsameğye teslim ettiği günün ertesi sabahı bir baş ağrısıyla uyandı. Buna bir de baş dönmesi eklendi. Hastalık bazen şiddetleniyor, bazen de hafifliyordu. Bu suretle tam 13 gün sürdü... ResÃ»l-i Ekremğin hastalığı -HUMMü-idi. Kendisini soğuk su ile tedavi ederek hafifletiyorduğ(Bkz. M.Zekai Konrapa, age, s.83-85. Metin içindeki parantez tarafımızca ilave edilmiştir. ü.S)

Sözlükler Hummağyı, bir tür ateşli hastalık, ğsıtmağ olarak tarif ediyorlar. Bu tarife göre Z.Konrapağnın tespiti doğru gözüküyor. Peki yüksek ateş ve baş dönmesi başka bir hastalığın, mesela bir zehirlenme olayının belirtisi olamaz mı? Peygamber M.632 yılında vefat ediyor. Yani Hayberğin fethinden yaklaşık 3,5- 4 yıl sonra. Hayberğin fethi sırasında kendisine zehirli koyun eti yedirildiği de kesin olduğuna göre, acaba o zehirden Hz. Peygamberin vücudunda kalan artıklar, 3,5-4 yıl sonra öldürücü etkisini göstermiş olamaz mı?! Bu soruların kesin cevabını vermek herhalde zehir konusunda uzman toksikoloji uzmanlarına düşmektedir. Ancak biz yine de bu sorunun cevabı konusunda bazı ip uçları yakalamak için yine Merhum Muhammed Hamidullahğın eserine dönelim. şöyle diyor M.Hamidullah:

Bazı hadisçiler son günlerini RasÃ»lullahğın: ğHayber fethinde bir kadının kendisine ikram ettiği zehirli bir yemek sebebiyle ölmek üzere olduğunuğ söylediğini naklediyorlar. Olayı, RasÃ»lullahğın fark ettiğini ve çiğnemekte olduğu eti ağzından çıkarıp attığını ve aynı etin diğer bir parçasını yemiş ve yutmuş olan başka bir Müslümanğın oracıkta derhal öldüğünü bu arada hatırlatalım. Muhammed A.A.S. hastalığında şöyle diyordu: ğZaman zaman bu zehirden muzdarip oldum ve şimdi beni şah damarımdan vurdu!ğ (Bkz. M.Hamidullah, age, s.1101)

Anlaşılacağı gibi, eğer bu hadisler doğru ise, Hz. Peygamberğe Hayberğin fethi sırasında ikram edilen yemekte kullanılan zehir, yutulması halinde derhal öldüren, ağza alınması halinde ise uzun süre vücutta kalabilen ve öldürücü etkisi zaman içinde nükseden türden bir zehirdi. Bilindiği gibi tarihte Baldıran bitkisinden elde edilen zehirle öldürülen bir çok ünlü şahsiyet vardır ve bunların en başında ünlü düşünür Sokrates gelmektedir.

M. Hamidullah, kitabının dipnotunda ilk dönem ıslam Tarihçilerinden olan ıbni Hişam ve Vakidiğyi kaynak göstermek suretiyle şu bilgileri de vermektedir:

ğ(Hz. Peygamberğe zehirli et yemeği ikram eden) Bu kadın, Zeyneb bintuğl-Haris adını taşımaktaydı ve Merhab adlı Yahudinin yeğeni olup Sellam ubn Mişkemğin zevcesiydi ki her iki adam da Yahudilerin ileri gelen başkanlarındandır. Bu kadının kocası, erkek kardeşi, babası ve amcası, Müslümanlarla girişilen savaşlarda ölmüşlerdi.ğ (bkz. M.Hamidullah, age, s. 1101)

Burada, genelde gözden kaçırılan bir ayrıntıya daha dikkat çekmek istiyorum. O ayrıntı şudur: Bilindiği gibi, Hz. Peygamber, H. 7. yılda yapılan Hayber Savaşı sonrasında, Hayber Yahudilerinden Safiyye isimli bir kadınla evleniyor. Safiyye, babası, kocası ve kavminden daha pek çok kişi bu savaşta Müslümanlarca öldürülmüş bir kadındır. ışte Hz. Peygamber Safiyye ile zifafa girdiklerinde; ashabtan, bu hanımın Hz. Peygamberğe bir kötülük yapabileceğini düşünenler oluyor ve hatta EbÃ» EyyÃ»b el-Ensari (ü.H.50) daha da ileri giderek kılıcını kuşanmak suretiyle pür silah zifaf çadırın kenarında sabaha kadar nöbet tutuyor!(Ayrıntılı bilgi için bkz. Doç. Dr. Bünyamin Erul, Sahabenin Sünnet Anlayışı, s. 84, TDV. Yayını, Ankara, 2007)

Türk tarihinde Atillağnın Romalı Prenses Honoria, birçok Göktürk hakanı ve diğer Türk kağanlarının sözüm ona eşleri, ancak gerçekte hepsi birer ajan olan üinli kadınlar eliyle, Kanuniğnin Ukrayna kökenli Hürrem Sultan eliyle zehirlenmek suretiyle öldürüldüğünü düşünürsek, Hayber Yahudisi Safiyyeğnin Hz. Peygamberğe böyle bir kötülük yapabilmesinin ihtimal dahilinde olduğunu düşünmek zorunluluğumuz vardır. Ne de olsa Safiyye de bir insandır ve içinde Müslümanlarca öldürülen kocası ve babası ile kavminden diğer insanların acıları vardır ve o acı henüz çok tazedir. Safiyyeğnin imanı ise daha çok yenidir. Tıpkı bizim gibi o aziz sahabi EbÃ» EyyÃ»b el-Ensari de düşünmüş olacak ki; Hz. Peygamberğin zifaf çadırında sabaha kadar pür silah nöbet tutmuştur. Belki Hayber Yahudisi Safiyye böyle bir girişimde bulunmamıştır ama, başka bir Hayber Yahudisi olan Zeyneb bintuğl Haris bu girişimde bulunmuş ve tarihi kayıtlara göre bu girişiminde başarılı da olmuş bulunmaktadır.

Burada şöyle düşünmek gerekir; Bedir Savaşığnda babası ve kardeşi Hz. Hamza tarafından öldürülen EbÃ» Süfyanğın eşi Hind, nasıl ki Uhud Savaşı sırasında şehid düşen Hz. Hamzağnın karnını yarıp çıkartmış olduğu ciğerini çiğneyerek intikamını hunharca almışsa, Zeyneb bintuğl Haris isimli Yahudi kadın da aynı yolu seçerek kocasını, babasını, kardeşini ve amcasını öldüren Müslümanlardan olan intikamını, onların biricik Peygamberi Hz. Muhammedği zehirleyip öldürmek suretiyle almayı denemiş, muhtemelen (birkaç yıl sonra) gecikmeyle de olsa bu gayesine ulaşmıştır. Zira Hz. Peygamber yukarıda da zikrettiğimiz bir hadisinde; ğZaman zaman bu zehirden muzdarip oldum ve şimdi beni şah damarımdan vurdu!ğ demiştir.

01.04.2007

ümer Sağlam

----------


## talud

çok ilginç bir tesbit

hiçbir siyerde bu konu işlenmedi

ama şuda varki makamı mahmuda layık en yüce insan şehidlik makamınada bu zehirlenme hadisesiyle oturmuş oluyor

yani yüce peygamberimiz aynı zamanda şehid bir peygamberdir...

----------

